# IBM HS22 Blade Server Ethernet not recognize (BCE)



## runia (Feb 23, 2010)

Dear all,

I Have IBM HS22 E5504 and after fresh installation it fail to recognize network interface, it should be bce (Broadcom BCM5709S).
With FreeBSD amd 7.1/7.2/7.3 it recognized as cdce0 but when i install FreeBSD 8.0 nothing found for network interface.
I wonder whats going on... based on this http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html#ETHERNET
it should be recognized after fresh installation right?
And when i install ubuntu server all eth are detected! 

any help will be appriciated.

Regards,
Ainur


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2010)

If you're booting with a GENERIC kernel, post the output of [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd] and [cmd=]ifconfig -a[/cmd] please (use 
	
	



```
tags).
```


----------



## runia (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's ifconfig -a output : 

```
cdce0: flags=108802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
  ether 2a:00:00:00:00:00
  media: Ethernet 10baseT/UTP
  status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
  inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
  inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
  inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```
Here's dmesg -a output :

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 07:18:07 UTC 2009
    [email]root@driscoll.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5504  @ 2.00GHz (2000.08-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x106a5  Stepping = 5
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x9ce3bd<SSE3,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,DCA,<b19>,<b20>,<b23>>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 8
  Logical CPUs per core: 2
usable memory = 6418386944 (6121 MB)
avail memory  = 6141952000 (5857 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <IBM    BLADE   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  4
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  6
 cpu4 (AP): APIC ID: 16
 cpu5 (AP): APIC ID: 18
 cpu6 (AP): APIC ID: 20
 cpu7 (AP): APIC ID: 22
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.0> irqs 24-47 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <IBM BLADE> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x588-0x58b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 28 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci11: <PCI bus> on pcib1
mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0x97a10000-0x97a13fff,0x97a00000-0x97a0ffff irq 28 at device 0.0 on pci11
mpt0: [ITHREAD]
mpt0: MPI Version=1.5.20.0
mpt0: Capabilities: ( RAID-0 RAID-1E RAID-1 )
mpt0: 0 Active Volumes (2 Max)
mpt0: 0 Hidden Drive Members (14 Max)
pcib2: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 24 at device 3.0 on pci0
pci21: <PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 26 at device 5.0 on pci0
pci26: <PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 30 at device 7.0 on pci0
pci16: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
bce0: <Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5709 1000Base-SX (C0)> mem 0x92000000-0x93ffffff irq 30 at device 0.0 on pci16
bce0: /usr/src/sys/modules/bce/../../dev/bce/if_bce.c(1044): No PHY found on child MII bus!
device_attach: bce0 attach returned 6
bce1: <Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5709 1000Base-SX (C0)> mem 0x94000000-0x95ffffff irq 37 at device 0.1 on pci16
bce1: /usr/src/sys/modules/bce/../../dev/bce/if_bce.c(1044): No PHY found on child MII bus!
device_attach: bce1 attach returned 6
pcib5: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 31 at device 8.0 on pci0
pci31: <PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 32 at device 9.0 on pci0
pci36: <PCI bus> on pcib6
pci36: <serial bus, Fibre Channel> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci36: <serial bus, Fibre Channel> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 16.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 16.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 17.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 17.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 20.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 20.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 20.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.2 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.4 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.5 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.6 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral> at device 22.7 (no driver attached)
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x3080-0x309f irq 22 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x97b21400-0x97b217ff irq 16 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb1: EHCI version 1.0
usb1: wrong number of companions (3 != 1)
usb1: companion controller, 2 ports each: usb0
usb1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb1: USB revision 2.0
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
pcib7: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 20 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 20 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci6: <PCI bus> on pcib8
pcib9: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 20 at device 0.0 on pci6
pci7: <PCI bus> on pcib9
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0x96000000-0x96ffffff,0x97800000-0x97803fff,0x97000000-0x977fffff irq 20 at device 0.0 on pci7
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x3060-0x307f irq 17 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci1
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x3040-0x305f irq 16 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci2
usb3: USB revision 1.0
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0x3020-0x303f irq 21 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
usb4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci3
usb4: USB revision 1.0
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb4
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x97b21000-0x97b213ff irq 17 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usb5: EHCI version 1.0
usb5: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb2 usb3 usb4
usb5: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
usb5: USB revision 2.0
uhub5: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb5
uhub5: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub6: <vendor 0x04b4 product 0x6560, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.07, addr 2> on uhub5
uhub6: multiple transaction translators
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub7: <vendor 0x04b4 product 0x6560, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.15, addr 3> on uhub6
uhub7: single transaction translator
uhub7: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub8: <vendor 0x04b4 product 0x6560, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.07, addr 4> on uhub7
uhub8: multiple transaction translators
uhub8: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
umass0: <A-DATA A-DATA USB Flash Drive, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 5> on uhub8
ukbd0: <CHICONY USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.02, addr 6> on uhub8
kbd2 at ukbd0
pcib10: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci41: <PCI bus> on pcib10
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio0: port may not be enabled
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
sio1: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
sio1: type 16550A
sio1: [FILTER]
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est4: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu4
p4tcc4: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu4
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est5: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu5
p4tcc5: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu5
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est6: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu6
p4tcc6: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu6
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
est7: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu7
p4tcc7: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu7
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xca800-0xd8fff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
cdce0: <IBM RNDIS/CDC ETHER, class 2/0, rev 2.00/2.15, addr 2> on uhub0
cdce0: faking MAC address
cdce0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
cdce0: Ethernet address: 2a:00:00:00:00:00
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 24, 2010)

Right. I was looking more for the same output under FreeBSD 8, but I guess this is somewhat of an indication:


```
cdce0: flags=108802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,[B]NEEDSGIANT[/B]>
```


```
cdce0: WARNING: using obsoleted [B]IFF_NEEDSGIANT[/B] flag
```

FreeBSD is moving away from the giant lock, though I don't know the status for this particular driver, or more generally, the status of support for hardware that needs giant locking. Is this the only available interface, and/or can you find a PCI replacement to try?


----------



## runia (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes that's the only available interface. and i can't find any PCI replacement.

after reading dmesg -a once again :

```
cdce0: <IBM RNDIS/CDC ETHER, class 2/0, rev 2.00/2.15, addr 2> on uhub0
```

http://ars.samsung.com/customer/usa...ID=557&PROD_SUB_ID=627&PROD_ID=0&AT_ID=139229

I think that interface for connecting between server and mobile using USB.
And my ethernet (bce) hasn't supported by the driver


----------



## FrancisLee (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi, 

I would just like to add information to this thread. I have an IBM HS22 Blade with the Broadcom controller BCM5709S. I installed it with 8.1-RELEASE and the controller is detected fine but there is something strange that is going on.

After installation reboot, I noticed that the second internet bce1 is detected as active and bce0 is detected with no carrier. I initially configured bce0 with an IP address in the hope of connecting it to the network. So what I did was to put an IP into the second card and rebooted the machine again. This time, all interfaces are detected with no carrier.  I tried to reboot the machine again but still no carrier detected on both interfaces. 

I would gladly devote time to anyone who could try and help me solve this problem, since I noticed others are having trouble with this blade from IBM as well. This is a fairly new system and I can do pretty much anything with it as of the moment.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2010)

FrancisLee, no need to triple-post this. This is the applicable thread for your post.


----------



## FrancisLee (Sep 25, 2010)

*IBM HS2 Blade problem*

Sorry for that. I was just adding information to those threads with the aim of providing information on my current experience and with the hope that they will also be able to help.


----------



## FrancisLee (Sep 25, 2010)

*Interesting development on IBM HS22 problem with IBM BladeCenter S and FreeBSD 8.1*

Hi All,

In an interesting development to this problem, I was able to get the interfaces to active by resetting the Server Connectivity module to defaults. After doing this, both interfaces went up and I'm able to connect to the internet and the blades. :stud

BUT...

It went offline again (no carrier) after reboot. Tried again to reset the Server Connectivity Module and the interfaces went online again. From the looks of things, it seems that somehow the driver disconnects from the Server Connectivity Module. This could be a problem with the SCM's firmware, and I'm trying to update it as of the moment.

Another thing, whenever I get the no carrier status on the interfaces, I tried to run ifconfig bce0 down. This caused the state of the interface to be active but no connection still. Executing ifconfig bce1 up caused it to go back to the no carrier status but still no internet.


----------



## FrancisLee (Sep 25, 2010)

*Interesting development on IBM HS22 problem with IBM BladeCenter S and FreeBSD 8.1*

Hi All Again,

Can't believe I'm sort of answering my post sort of but the solution is still not complete. Either way, I managed to find a workaround for the controller mentioned.

In my previous post, I reported that the interface will be set to active if I reset the module. This is a very tedious way of activating it, so I experimented with two options: reboot the module via its reboot button on the Server Connectivity Manager(SCM) or power off and power on the Advanced Management Module(AMM).

A reboot via the SCM did not bring the interface up. The AMM power off, power on cycle on the module managed to bring it up though and I was able to connect to the internet. This is not an elegant solution, but at least I can proceed with working on the blade already.

To those who have an HS22 on BladeCenter S, please verify if you also get the same results. Let's all help each other out to finally find a solution to this problem.


----------



## runia (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Lee,

After read your post, I tried to install FreeBSD 8.1 AMD to my HS22 E5504 with Blade H chasis.
And I'm really happy that bce recognized well even after I reboot it, it works well.
I'm using Blade H Chasis.

BTW, have you upgraded your firmware? Maybe you should try it.

And in the AMM Menu :I/O Module Tasks
Make sure that you've already powered on all ethernet-SM.


----------



## yongari@ (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not sure your PHY has remote PHY capability but there is a known issue for BCM5709S with remote PHY capability. Despite of lack of information and hardware, there had been some progress and one user was able to establish a link with link partner with experimental patch but I'm still not satisfied with the correctness of the patch.
Currently I'm working with David(official bce(4) maintainer) to add support for this PHY but I can't tell when it will be officially supported. However, it's better to open a new PR for your issue.


----------



## FiLiS (Nov 22, 2010)

Has there been any progress on this issue? 
I'm having a Dell R710 and a R210 with bce-NICs which both show these "no carrier" symptoms when I try to actually use them.
Help would be greatly appreciated and we might even be able to sponsor some development.


----------



## FrancisLee (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi runia,

I wasn't able to update the firmware and instead went for another OS (free version of north-american linux distribution  ) because I was on a tight deadline. But I would like to have this issue resolved for good since I'm still planning to use FreeBSD again on the bare hardware. FreeBSD 8.1 didn't help my cause either. 

For FiLis, Perhaps as what youngari stated, we might need to wait.


----------

